# Looking for a group in Munich, Germany



## Deleted member 75868 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I just moved to Munich and I'm looking for a group.
I'm 31 years old and I've been playing D&D for more than 15 years. I also played Cyberpunk, Call of Chtulhu, Stormbringer, Warhammer and others, but I spent most of the time with AD&D and D&D 3.x
I've never played 4E, but the core manuals are waiting on my bookshelves.
Is there any group in Munich looking for a player?


----------

